# Accomodation required



## Saurabh26 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello,
I will be making my intial entry to Melbourne on 1 May 2017 and stay there till 10MAy 2017.
I wanted some accomodation to stay. 
Below are my requirements:

I am a vegan so wanted a place where vegetarian food is available or there are places nearby.

I also want to stay in CBD so that I can use free public transport

I do not have a part time or full time job so my budget is very low. I checked hotels in CBD and minimum price was 800 AUD for 10 nights. I can't afford that as of now.

Single room will be sufficient for me.space can be small but should be safe and clean.


Thanks


----------



## tradietrove (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Saurabh,

If you don't have any job you can search and might be applying for any tradie services job. vast vacancies are opening in *Tradietrove*


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Saurabh26 said:


> Hello,
> I will be making my intial entry to Melbourne on 1 May 2017 and stay there till 10MAy 2017.
> I wanted some accomodation to stay.
> Below are my requirements:
> ...


For a short term stay on a small budget I would suggest a youth hostel. It won't be glamorous, but they are more affordable than hotels and AirBnB.


----------

